# wireless streaming to dtv hr24-500



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

can anyone advise me of a lower end price ($600) refurbished pc that i could use with tversity to stream wireless to dtv hr24-500. my wireless router is a netgear wnr2000. or maybe suggest a configeration. i know someone that can build one for me? thanks, larry


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

lartomar2002 said:


> can anyone advise me of a lower end price ($600) refurbished pc that i could use with tversity to stream wireless to dtv hr24-500. my wireless router is a netgear wnr2000. or maybe suggest a configeration. i know someone that can build one for me? thanks, larry


A few years ago, I bought a refurbished HP Pavillion (AMD Athlon 2 2.6 GHz) from NewEgg for $359 (no monitor) and it has worked fine with Tversity. Here's an equivalent for the same price: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883147294.


----------



## Pamela Tex Gal (Mar 29, 2010)

I bought an inexpensive MB/RAM/CPU combo on ebay, stuffed it in an inexpensive box w/power added an HD on sale and installed Windows Home Server ($99). HD and WHS was bought at Frys.com. Tversity works fine on WHS


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would simply say that wireless is not a terribly good technology for HD streaming. It may work for you, but I'd be wary of spending too much money.


----------



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

i just ordered a hp. can anyone help with optimizing the tversity settings. these are the specs for my machine:
Processor Type: Intel Core i3-530
Hard Drive Size: 1 TB
Processor - Clock Speed: 2.93 GHz
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
Monitor Size: N/A
Graphics Type: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator HD
Resolution: N/A
System Ram: 6 GB
thanks in advance. larry


----------

